# instinctive shooting?



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

can someone tell me how to learn to shoot instintively? isnt it just looking at wat u shoot at and letting it fly?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Practice, Practice, Practice, Pratice, Practice. It is a matter of hand /eye coordination and concentration. You have to learn to become very focused on you target and tune out everything else. It is difficult to master but is very effective when you do. I have shot instinctively for about 15 years, though I still have some trouble staying focused on the target all the way through my release. The great thing about it is not having to rely on sights, having to think about range estimation, the ability to shoot accurately in less than ideal light conditions when range estimation can be a crapshoot, faster target aquisition and less mechanical junk hanging on your bow. It just happens. This allows your eyes to focus more on your shooting lane and the target itself. I found that when shooting instinctively my first shot (at unknown ranges) was more accurate than the same shot with sights. The advantage sights gave was repetative accuracy once the range was established. By practice I don't mean standing in front of a target at a set range. You will learn but it will be slower. Roaming and shooting at targets at various unknown ranges is more effective. Some shooters try to learn by sighting down the arrow or using it as a reference. In its purest form instinctive shooting is focusing only on the target. You should not even notice the arrow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its simple to learn and simpler to do, if you can throw a ball to someone across your yard you can shoot an arrow much more accurately.

Get the book "instinctive Shooting" by G. Fred Asbell hes one of the editors of Bowhunter magazine I think. Its the best I've read on the topic and I picked up some improvements in my shooting and I was an instinctive shooter for 20 some years before I read it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I started out as a kid shooting that way and it's a lot of fun. Start close to the target and shoot a lot at a short distance - maybe 15 yards. Shoot at a lot of different angles and elevations also. When comfortable, move back. I think you'll find that you get the knack of it pretty quick. Good luck!


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

I just started shooting this way this year. I was allways missing the deer in the field. I could not figure out the distence when a deer was in front of me. My father called it buck fever. I new it was somthing else. I started shooting at 10 yards with out my sights then moved back to 20 You must shot with both eyes open. I can only place a areow in a paper plate at 20 yards after that I am all over the place on the target. I must say it works I shot a mice little buck this year and every one else I hunt with including my dad are still skunked. I am going to try to shoot this way out to 30 yards. then I am going to by a range finder to take shots out to 80 yards. I have had alot of deer at 60 to 80 yards and if I was confident in the shot I would take it. I know my bow will shoot that far. I have hit targets at 70 yards with good penitration.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you must shoot at 60 yards go back to sights and a range finder, instinctive shooting is a close range shooting style and it is very effective at 35 yards and under


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Please do not take shots at that range even with sights. You may be confident that you can hit at that range but remember in practice your targets can't move. I've passed many a shot where I was confident I could do my part but not so confident the deer would do his. In most cases I was correct. Even at 20 yards there is some risk of movement on the animals part. Fortunately the range usually minimizes the effect but as range increases those factors are multiplied. If a deer takes a step at 20 yards your shot may only be off by 6" but still in the vitals. That same step at 60 yards may mean a hit in the hindquarter or gutshot. Be patient and don't force things that aren't meant to be.


----------

